# NHL Thread 2016-2017



## PepeSylvia (Dec 1, 2016)

I didn't see an NHL thread so I decided to start one. What's everyone's favourite team? I'm a big Leafs fan myself. The East is so tight this year, currently just 5 points between last place and first wildcard.


----------



## Limmy (Feb 15, 2013)

PepeSylvia said:


> I didn't see an NHL thread so I decided to start one. What's everyone's favourite team? I'm a big Leafs fan myself. The East is so tight this year, currently just 5 points between last place and first wildcard.


sorry m8, but as a Flyers fan living in Toronto, I don't get the chance to do this very often! So I need to take full advantage of it when the opportunity arises
























WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## PepeSylvia (Dec 1, 2016)

Limmy said:


> sorry m8, but as a Flyers fan living in Toronto, I don't get the chance to do this very often! So I need to take full advantage of it when the opportunity arises
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Damn you! I was just starting to forget that loss, haha. That last minute goal was a real back-breaker, we really needed those two points. But the Leafs got outplayed the whole game, you guys deserved the win for sure.

Philly's a solid team, good group of guys - Simmonds, Giroux, Voracek. Also Ghost was unreal last year. How's he been this year?


----------



## Limmy (Feb 15, 2013)

PepeSylvia said:


> Damn you! I was just starting to forget that loss, haha. That last minute goal was a real back-breaker, we really needed those two points. But the Leafs got outplayed the whole game, you guys deserved the win for sure.
> 
> Philly's a solid team, good group of guys - Simmonds, Giroux, Voracek. Also Ghost was unreal last year. How's he been this year?


My bad! you can get me back when the Leafs beat the Flyers haha! Solid team for sure! but with the exception of the big win streak they got this year, they under perform! Toronto is getting much better! Auston Matthews is gonna be a top 5 player for sure one year, gonna be exciting to be a Leafs fan while he is around


----------



## Yer Blues (Jul 31, 2013)

Meh, another year of missing the playoffs for the Jets. At least Laine was fun to watch.


----------



## Yer Blues (Jul 31, 2013)

I must be the only hockey fan on here now?


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

^^ no I like hockey but don't really pay attention till the playoffs because of basketball and other sports. Plus I live in the south so. I'm pulling for the Blackhawks.


----------



## gnomealone (Feb 3, 2013)

Realistic habs fan here. (Sorry about the jets....can't figure them out.)
Can't see much joy for any canadian teams in the playoffs as
a Washington-Chicago final looks almost pre-ordained. Anybody got a 
darkhorse pick for cup winner? Mine would be Minnesota although still not overly impressed with Dubnyk.


----------



## DLone (Mar 30, 2017)

Big New York Rangers fan here! I hate the playoff system, but I'll ignore it for just this year. Montreal, Ottawa, and/or Toronto for the first two rounds instead of Washington, Columbus, & Pittsburgh? Sign me up!


----------



## Yer Blues (Jul 31, 2013)

Kevin001 said:


> ^^ no I like hockey but don't really pay attention till the playoffs because of basketball and other sports. Plus I live in the south so. I'm pulling for the Blackhawks.


That's when hockey is at its best, the playoffs? Ever see a live game? Oh, why the Blackhawks? Kane?

Pickup basketball was always good for keeping in shape for hockey if I wasn't playing in the summer.


----------



## Yer Blues (Jul 31, 2013)

gnomealone said:


> Realistic habs fan here. (Sorry about the jets....can't figure them out.)
> Can't see much joy for any canadian teams in the playoffs as
> a Washington-Chicago final looks almost pre-ordained. Anybody got a
> darkhorse pick for cup winner? Mine would be Minnesota although still not overly impressed with Dubnyk.


Habs fan in Alberta? I did not expect that.  I'm originally from Winnipeg(living in BC now) and there are loads of Habs fans there due to the high French population. You probably knew that though. 

Price is the kinda goalie that can get hot and take you far though. I think Washington wins due to adding Shattenkirk.

I like Minnesota as well. I think Dubnyk plays better when the games mean more.


----------



## Yer Blues (Jul 31, 2013)

DLone said:


> Big New York Rangers fan here! I hate the playoff system, but I'll ignore it for just this year. Montreal, Ottawa, and/or Toronto for the first two rounds instead of Washington, Columbus, & Pittsburgh? Sign me up!


I haven't followed the Rangers much this year. Have they got more younger scoring depth this year?


----------



## Yer Blues (Jul 31, 2013)

Forgot to add about the Jets:

Lots of youth + lots of injuries(most man games lost due to injury I believe?)= golfing!

Rookie goalie... etc.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Yer Blues said:


> That's when hockey is at its best, the playoffs? Ever see a live game? Oh, why the Blackhawks? Kane?
> 
> Pickup basketball was always good for keeping in shape for hockey if I wasn't playing in the summer.


Nope just watch on tv.....um idk just so happens the Blackhawks were the sh*t when I first started watching. :smile2:


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

I have the best sister in the world. She just bought tickets for her, her husband, and myself, to Game 1 between Ottawa and Boston, right behind the Bruins bench, a few rows up. I'm a very happy little boy right now.

Go B's!!!


----------



## Yer Blues (Jul 31, 2013)

Kevin001 said:


> Nope just watch on tv.....um idk just so happens the Blackhawks were the sh*t when I first started watching. :smile2:


Sorry, I didn't get notification for this? Live makes you appreciate the speed more. There's a reason is has a reputation as the fastest team sport.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Blackhawks are disappointing me, they better bounce back.


----------



## ljubo (Jul 26, 2015)

i will watch rangers - montreal and oilers - sharks today.

there is nothing in this life i like more than hockey playoffs. the intensity and hitting etc, its just awesome. 99 % more fun than regular season.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

The Blackhawks getting swept stings, never saw this coming.


----------



## cmed (Oct 17, 2009)

I think last night was the pinnacle of the season as a Rangers fan. They don't play well at home and Montreal would have a game 7 on their own ice. But for today... wheeeeeeee! lol


----------



## PepeSylvia (Dec 1, 2016)

Damn, looks like my Leafs are out. It was such an exciting series too. Looking forward to Washington getting dismantled by the Penguins.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

I'm rooting for Sid the Kid now since the Blackhawks are out.


----------



## thisisdumb (May 10, 2017)

Calgary Flames lifer here. I'll even stick with them when they get dusted in four games in the first round of playoffs; they're my hometown team! I get pretty motion sick on bandwagons anyways, they can roll right the hell outta town with whoever is on them. 

I have to admit it was bittersweet to watch the Ducks beat the Oilers last night. I mean, yeah, we hate the Oilers, they suck, Edmonton sucks, blah blah blah... but it's kind of a sibling thing -- we can hate them, but the rest of the league better not mess with them Alberta boys. I also just kind of hate the Ducks, I think they play dirty, like when Kesler SAT ON A PUCK TO KEEP IT OUT OF PLAY. I know, I know, it was a "smart" play, but it was ridiculous.


----------



## PGVan (May 22, 2004)

thisisdumb said:


> Calgary Flames lifer here. I'll even stick with them when they get dusted in four games in the first round of playoffs; they're my hometown team! I get pretty motion sick on bandwagons anyways, they can roll right the hell outta town with whoever is on them.
> 
> I have to admit it was bittersweet to watch the Ducks beat the Oilers last night. I mean, yeah, we hate the Oilers, they suck, Edmonton sucks, blah blah blah... but it's kind of a sibling thing -- we can hate them, but the rest of the league better not mess with them Alberta boys. I also just kind of hate the Ducks, I think they play dirty, like when Kesler SAT ON A PUCK TO KEEP IT OUT OF PLAY. I know, I know, it was a "smart" play, but it was ridiculous.


While that should have been an immediate whistle and a Delay of Game penalty on Kesler, and as much as I hate that guy, I'd want any one of my Canucks players in that situation to do the same thing. Valuable seconds of the clock in the last ten seconds of a playoff game we're winning is worth a penalty.

I'm with you on bandwagons. I hate them with a passion and the worst one for me is this "Canadian team" bull****. Sorry, gonna rant because it's driving me bonkers lol...

I'm a Vancouver Canucks fan. I believe in rivalries. The absolute worst-case scenario for me as a Canucks fan would be either the Oilers or the Flames winning the Stanley Cup. I overlooked my hatred for Ryan Kesler and was quite thrilled that the Oilers' playoffs ended last night. I've actually been called a bad Canadian for hoping for the Oilers to lose against both the Sharks and Ducks. I don't understand why Western Canadian fans are expected to hop on each others' bandwagons, while a Habs fan supporting the Leafs (or vice versa) is still seen as the blasphemy it should remain. Look at soccer... Does anyone think Barcelona fans are supporting Real Madrid or AC Milan fans are supporting Juventus in the Champions League Final? No f***ing way!

There's that, and the obvious point that Canadian-based NHL teams are not full of Canadians. The Oilers' best player in the series against Anaheim is German. My Canucks' captain is Swedish. Montreal's best player against the Rangers is Russian. Toronto's first overall pick last year and best player now is American. Ottawa's captain and current Conn Smythe candidate is Swedish.

Speaking of Ottawa, I'm not hearing the Canadian sports media gush over them like they did Toronto and Edmonton this spring. I get that the Oilers have McDavid and Toronto is Toronto. That said, the Leafs got more love from the Canadian media for losing in the first round than the Senators have gotten for winning two rounds so far. It's embarrassing. But I won't lie... When the Canucks were in the Final in 2011, we didn't get the "Canadian team" treatment (mainly because the team and CBC were on bad terms at the time), and I liked not having everyone jump on our wagon. I was taught from a young age to stick with and never abandon my team. The growing bandwagon culture among sports fans is embarrassing. It lets you celebrate a championship almost every year and the real fans who go through the down times get lost in translation.

Rant over. I'm satisfied with the final four teams, although I don't want to see Kesler get his greasy mitts on the Stanley Cup, so I hope Nashville beats Anaheim. Other than that, my team wasn't in it this year and my rivals lost. I just want good hockey now.


----------



## reese444 (Dec 28, 2016)

Predators went hard as hell last night


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Pens better win tonight or I might not watch the Stanley Cup.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Hopefully I can watch the game tonight, should be interesting.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Pittsburgh should be dominating right now, I don't see this being a long series.


----------



## PGVan (May 22, 2004)

Kevin001 said:


> Pittsburgh should be dominating right now, I don't see this being a long series.


I agree... Nashville in 5 if Pittsburgh doesn't wake up. They stole one tonight. That idiotic offside review gave Nashville's momentum to Pittsburgh. They took advantage of a short time in the first period and were utterly dead after that. I don't expect the Penguins will be that bad again, but I also don't expect Nashville to react to s*** luck by spotting their opponent 3 goals again. In reality, this could go seven games.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

PGVan said:


> I agree... Nashville in 5 if Pittsburgh doesn't wake up. They stole one tonight. That idiotic offside review gave Nashville's momentum to Pittsburgh. They took advantage of a short time in the first period and were utterly dead after that. I don't expect the Penguins will be that bad again, but I also don't expect Nashville to react to s*** luck by spotting their opponent 3 goals again. In reality, this could go seven games.


Oh I mean't Pittsburgh should win this series easily, lol. They are the better team and have been there done that.


----------



## PGVan (May 22, 2004)

Kevin001 said:


> Oh I mean't Pittsburgh should win this series easily, lol. They are the better team and have been there done that.


Oh I knew what you meant lol. Even going into the series, I would have disagreed. Nashville keeps getting no respect even after sweeping the Blackhawks (the other Cup favourite) and knocking off two big physical teams (Blues and Ducks). While tonight is only one game, Nashville held Pittsburgh to ZERO shots for 37 minutes. They play an effective brand of hockey and they definitely underachieved during the regular season. If Nashville doesn't let having that offside goal called back affect them mentally in the first period, they win tonight.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

As expected....Pittsburgh 2-0.


----------



## PGVan (May 22, 2004)

Just like Game 1, five bad minutes for Nashville saw 3 quick goals in the back of their net. Difference tonight being no time to come back. That's on them though, for not burying more than one of their many scoring chances in the first two periods. They should have been up at least 3 or 4-1 after two. The Penguins have been horrible these two games and have Matt Murray and the garbage offside review rule to thank. (Yes, I know Nashville had a successful offside challenge tonight, but that kept the game 4-1 instead of 5-1 rather than taking away the opening goal and killing momentum.)

But just like any series, you're not in trouble until you lose at home. As a Canucks fan, 2011 is quite recent. Being up 2-0 after holding serve means nothing if you don't win at least one of the next two in the other team's barn. Tonight also reminds me of 2011 in the sense that Rinne is going to get blamed, but his team could only score one in front of him, just like the media and Canucks fans blamed Luongo for losing when his team scored 0-2 goals. I also bet the NHL is loving the thinner pants they mandated mid-season for Guentzel's first goal tonight.

On the offside challenge, since it's an issue in this series so far. I have a sneaky gut feeling that we're going to have an offside (or not) that tight happen on a goal that decides the Stanley Cup, and the league won't have the linesmen review it. (Don't forget, if it's the last minute of the 3rd or anytime in OT, it's not a coach's challenge, it's a league-initiated review.) Don't think the league would f*** up that bad? Ask any Sabres fans about 1999 and the crease rule.


----------



## PGVan (May 22, 2004)

That's more like the Predators. Series on b*tches!


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Pittsburgh should still win


----------



## PGVan (May 22, 2004)

Kevin001 said:


> Pittsburgh should still win


Based on what? In Game 1, Nashville scored first and had the worst rule in over a decade take it away. They then took their foot off the gas for 5 minutes in the first period and allowed 3 goals. They then held Pittsburgh to no shots for 37 minutes, came back from 3-0 down and were unlucky to lose late. In Game 2, Nashville took their foot off the gas for 3 minutes in the third period and allowed 3 goals. Their fatal flaw in Game 2 was only scoring once on their many chances as they outplayed Pittsburgh for the first two periods. Tonight, Nashville started off slow, only allowed one goal and the rest of the game speaks for itself. Over the three games, Nashville has been the better team by a wide margin. Being down 2-1 in the series is just how sports work sometimes. If they keep playing their game, there's no reason they can't win as easily as Pittsburgh was supposed to according to some.

I'm not saying Pittsburgh won't win, there's a reason why games are played, but the Penguins have not looked good aside from Jake Guentzel.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

^^ Look dammit.....I'm a Crosby fan that's why....he is chasing greatness and I'll be damned if they lose, lol.


----------



## PGVan (May 22, 2004)

If Pittsburgh wins tonight, I'm not sure Nashville can win 3 straight against them, but I won't go as far as to say it can't happen. Slim odds though. 

If Nashville wins, all bets are off with the Predators having momentum.
opcorn


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Hmm this series might go the distance after all.


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

I took Nashville in 7. I think that's exactly how it will go. Each team wins their home games until the 7th. 

Love Nashville's team this year, and the crowd has been awesome. I can't believe I'm saying this but I'm starting to really like PK Subban. Probably because he's not a Scab anymore.


----------



## PGVan (May 22, 2004)

If not for a combined 8-10 terrible minutes for Nashville in Games 1 and 2, they're champions tonight. They played well enough in Pittsburgh, so I don't think that will be a problem, but their challenge now is not allowing Pittsburgh those clutch moments on their home ice. Third period in Game 1, two shots, two goals (albeit one into the empty net). It they can avoid that, I think Nashville wins in 6. Pittsburgh is out of gas. They had nothing left to make a push in the third period tonight. If not for Murray, it's 6-1 at least, and that's with the book being out on his glove side. Nashville is exposing Letang's absence too. They're too fast for Pittsburgh's defence. It's at the point now where it's going at least 6 and longer series' are better for younger and faster legs. Advantage Nashville for sure.


----------



## PGVan (May 22, 2004)

Nashville will be regretting letting Games 1 and 2 slip through their fingers. I'm shocked that a coach like Peter Laviolette yanked Rinne after the first period. I hate it when goaltenders get the blame when their teams plays like absolute garbage in front of them. Not one goal was Rinne's fault and 3 goals and 20 minutes is far too early to rest him for Game 6, especially given their comeback in Game 1. Saros has been beaten 3 times in the 2nd period. Clearly Rinne is not the problem for Nashville in the games they've lost. 

The media (at least some of them up here in Canada) can eat s***. After Games 1 and 2, they were questioning whether Rinne should start Game 3. After Games 3 and 4, they laughed off suggestions that Murray shouldn't start Game 5. What's the difference? Why is it when Nashville gets beat down, it's Rinne's fault and when Pittsburgh gets beat down, it's not Murray's fault? (Rant over. Drives me bonkers how goalies get blamed when they shouldn't.)


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Pittsburgh back on track....yes!


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

What a game right now.....so close.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

Yay! have to go celebrate now


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Crosby is one of the all time greats now .


----------



## PGVan (May 22, 2004)

Too bad the most entertaining game of the year ends with a goal like that, but that's sports. Kevin Pollock is going to have a long summer after he cost Nashville a goal in the 2nd period. Who knows how the game goes after that, but that took Nashville down a peg for sure. As someone with 20 years of hockey officiating experience, I actually feel for him. That said, it would be nice for a league like the NHL to use some common sense, see that there was no effect on the play at all by the whistle a split second before the goal, and allow the damn goal. In the end, what can you do?

Credit to the Penguins for taking advantage of their luck in Games 1 and 2. The Predators let those games slip away.

I know booing commissioners is the thing to do in the NHL, but for Nashville, if not for Gary Bettman, the city doesn't have a team. He's the guy who fought to grow the game to places like Dallas, Nashville, Phoenix and others. Not all of those moves have worked, but Nashville did and for the fans to boo him as hard as they did was classless. 

Last observation... Conn Smythe to Crosby? Not for me. That had to go to Jake Guentzel. 13 goals and 21 points in the playoffs for a 22 year-old kid who's played 40 regular season games in his career so far. He was quieter after Game 2, but scored in Game 3... but without his clutch production was the biggest factor in the Penguins getting by Washington and Ottawa. Crosby getting the Conn Smythe is just the writers voting for their favourite rather than with their heads.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

PGVan said:


> Last observation... Conn Smythe to Crosby? Not for me. That had to go to Jake Guentzel. 13 goals and 21 points in the playoffs for a 22 year-old kid who's played 40 regular season games in his career so far. He was quieter after Game 2, but scored in Game 3... but without his clutch production was the biggest factor in the Penguins getting by Washington and Ottawa. Crosby getting the Conn Smythe is just the writers voting for their favourite rather than with their heads.


Yeah wiki actually had Jake winning it, lol. But Crosby is the leader and his impact can't be measured. Top 5 all time in my book. Already the faves for next year which would be crazy.


----------



## PGVan (May 22, 2004)

Kevin001 said:


> Yeah wiki actually had Jake winning it, lol. But Crosby is the leader and his impact can't be measured. Top 5 all time in my book. Already the faves for next year which would be crazy.


Guentzel only had one first place vote. He finished behind Crosby and Malkin, which is a travesty for the playoffs' leading goal scorer. Goals win games and Guentzel had five game winners in the playoffs, including Game 1 of the Final which really saved the team's arse.

I'll never deny talent, but I can't stand Crosby. Just like Gretzky was a big whiner when he played, Crosby is as well. Every time he takes a penalty, the waterworks flow. Pittsburgh's commentators don't help matters either. I remember one either this season or last season that finally pushed me over the edge to despising Crosby and the Peguins... Crosby got his stick into an Islanders' player's mouth and got the high sticking penalty. Of course he whined to the ref who called it and the team's commentators watched a replay and actually tried to say Crosby's didn't hit the other player's mouth...as they're watching it happen. There's a sense of entitlement I can't stand with star players like Crosby and he leads the charge.

There are other factors that aren't totally his fault either, but that's how sports works. Still drives me nuts. IE: I wonder how long Methot would have been suspended had he love-tapped Crosby's pinky off.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

So much for my blackhawks this year.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Can the Penguins do it again? Crosby is something special.


----------



## sprinter (Nov 22, 2003)

The only reason the Capitals won is because they colluded with russians.


----------



## Nekobasu (Apr 22, 2018)

lol well the only reason the Bruins win or lose, depends if I take a **** that day. Bad Boy Bruins lol


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

Capitals are about to take a 3-1 series lead in the Stanley Cup Final. Good for them. They're one of the few teams that absolutely own my Bruins.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Nice to see Ovechkin win one.


----------



## PGVan (May 22, 2004)

Lets not give it to them yet. History on their side yes, but they still have another game to win. If luck was the other way in the first period tonight, the 3-0 scoreline would have been for Las Vegas, not Washington. 

That said, I do think Washington will win. It's one thing to be this close and wanting it, but the added factor of a legend on a mission to finally win a Stanley Cup puts them over the top. Ovechkin right now reminds me of Yzerman in 1997. The only difference is Yzerman finally won in his 14th season and this is Ovechkin's 13th.

Personally, while I have no dog in this fight, hockey is one game away from being saved. Nothing against the Las Vegas players and staff, they deserve to be where they are. I simply hate this team's existence. I'm not particularly against Las Vegas having a team (time needed to judge that). It started with the most ridiculous name in hockey. The city is LAS Vegas, not Vegas. The nickname is stupid. If they wanted to go in the direction they did, "Knights" would have been fine, and I don't think the London Knights in the OHL would have a problem with it. The colours look like vomit and the uniforms are just as hideous. I wonder what their fan support will be like when they have their first shi*ty season. If they do stick around, that will prove to me that the NHL should have moved the Coyotes to Las Vegas and given the expansion team to Québec City.


----------



## PGVan (May 22, 2004)

A lot of weird s*** has happened to the Stanley Cup over its life. I wonder if Ovechkin will put it on a craps table tonight. Partying is about to be reinvented.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Well overdue


----------



## Nekobasu (Apr 22, 2018)

the cheat said:


> Capitals are about to take a 3-1 series lead in the Stanley Cup Final. Good for them. They're one of the few teams that absolutely own my Bruins.


no wait till next season, the Bruins will show the world why they are called big bad lol


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

Nekobasu said:


> no wait till next season, the Bruins will show the world why they are called big bad lol


Not sure if that's a good thing or a bad thing lol but I don't expect the Bruins to win it all next year.

I feel they'll make the second round again, maybe the third if things go right. They're 2-3 years away, maybe even 4-5 years away.

A lot depends on Zach Senyshyn, Jakob Forsbacka-Karlsson and Jakub Zboril. If those guys are good NHL players, the Bruins will compete for, and win, a Stanley Cup in the next 5 years.


----------



## Nekobasu (Apr 22, 2018)

the cheat said:


> Not sure if that's a good thing or a bad thing lol but I don't expect the Bruins to win it all next year.
> 
> I feel they'll make the second round again, maybe the third if things go right. They're 2-3 years away, maybe even 4-5 years away.
> 
> A lot depends on Zach Senyshyn, Jakob Forsbacka-Karlsson and Jakub Zboril. If those guys are good NHL players, the Bruins will compete for, and win, a Stanley Cup in the next 5 years.


Actually I think you are speaking the honest truth.


----------



## BlazingLazer (Jul 16, 2011)

So glad the Capitals finally won it, although it is kinda ironic that they finally won when they probably should have with a much more stacked roster the past two years. I guess they just stopped feeling the pressure off those lofty expectations over those years.

Especially since it would have been a real bummer for an expansion team to further prolong the loss of hope of an already suffering fanbase of a team that's been around for several decades now, and leaving them wondering if they would ever win one it all.


----------

